# II Diavolo & La Diva + More!



## kytsam (May 7, 2011)

:smoke1: Ok guy's i will be starting a new grow tomorrow and will give pics when they sprout in the propagator and i will be growing. 

(Brand Delicious Seeds)

II Diavolo x 5
La Diva x 5


(Free Seeds)

Dinafem Seeds Blue Widow x 2
Dinafem Fruit Automatic x 2
World of Seeds Afghan Kush Ryder x 1
World of Seeds Legend Collection New York 47
World of Seeds Medical Collection Northern Lights x Big Bud 

I will be running all the autoflower's under a 600 Watt HPS On 24/0 Light schedule will be useing 11 litre pots, perlite, lightmix soil, will be useing organic nutrients, Bio Bizz Grow & Bio Bizz Bloom & Bio Bizz Alg-A-Mic, Advanced Nutrient's Big Bud.

Grow Tent 120cm x 120cm x 200cm

If you need to no anymore information guy's about what i'm running and useing dont hesitate to ask:hubba: 
Hopefully this journal goes better than last one F.T.W:48:


----------



## MosesPMG (May 7, 2011)

:woohoo: more Diavolo! mojo mate


----------



## Roddy (May 7, 2011)

Good luck on the grow, my friend!


----------



## kytsam (May 7, 2011)

Thanks roddy  & Moses:joint:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 7, 2011)

I would recommend sectioning off a space in your grow bedroom that is 16-18 sq ft or so--the amount of space that a 600W will adequately light.

Are you going to grow the autos and the regs at the same time?


----------



## kytsam (May 7, 2011)

Yes was thinking that...dont no what to do with the other ones was just going to put them all in and keep the regs ones in veg the hole time the autos are flowering then flower them when there done, but really i would of like to have them vegging in a different room but dont have the £££ for a new light atm


----------



## MosesPMG (May 8, 2011)

If you are growing autos and reg at the same time, you will have an uneven canopy. do you have stools or something you can put the autos on to level out the light?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 8, 2011)

If you are a new grower, you may want to grow them at separate times.  They are going to have different nutrient needs and will grow at different speeds.


----------



## kytsam (May 8, 2011)

Think ill just hold out with the reg ones and  just do the autoflower untill i get a 250 hps in next week or so then ill just veg the reg ones at different spot. Vegging them for around 8 weeks wasnt a gd idea then? i thought by just putting them in with the autos on 24/7 light schedule and they would only need some grow now and again in veg?? and would that not make 4 big plants if vegged for 8 weeks?

Lst the reg one's to even them out with the autos?


----------



## kytsam (May 10, 2011)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I would recommend sectioning off a space in your grow bedroom that is 16-18 sq ft or so--the amount of space that a 600W will adequately light.


 
Think ill just be purchaseing a new tent as im terrible at diy


----------



## kytsam (May 10, 2011)

Just an update put 3 diavolo 2 la diva and 1 afghan kush for germination  will post a pic when the babies sprout


----------



## kytsam (May 13, 2011)

ok guy's just quick update i bought a tent it is 120cmx120cmx200cm it's like half the size my old 1 so it will diffently do for this grow but anyway's checked in on the girl's this morning and 2 diavolo has poped  ill do a photo update once they've all poped and there in there new tent loveing it


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

Yours is same size then mine ... What light are you throwing there ?


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

600 hps saw @ 1st post sorry :doh:

Good luck with the grow :aok:


----------



## kytsam (May 13, 2011)

How many plants would you get in them ? and thank's man cant wait get these babie's going been over month now since last grow and thats been hard haveing no babies to check in on or feed lol


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

i have 8 in 11 liters pots ( guess that you understand metrics and liters  ) but i think it is too much. They sweat quite a bite because the leaves are always touching each others. Next time will go only for 6 each time because of the pots but if you are going for a SOG with small veg time you can put lots ( 14 or a little more ) of 6 liters pots. If 3 liters even more. It all depends of the veg time you decide and if from seed or clone.


----------



## kytsam (May 13, 2011)

I'll be useing 11 litre pot's and yes there from seed..just a question on that note is it ok just to put a seedling into a 11 litre pot or is it better to put into 6 litre then transplant after 2 3 weeks?

And we have 4 that is now germinated 2 diavolo 2 la diva


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

Seedling in a seedlings pot. That is what i use. After one week after sprout have changed to 6 liters and the ladies only were transplanted to 11 liters. 6 liters is way to big for seedlings IMO.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 13, 2011)

And they can take 3 to 5 weeks veg before needing the pot change( from 6 to 11 liters). You can also change from seedlings pot to 11 liters pot right away.


----------



## kytsam (May 13, 2011)

Yea i take it your doing that for reg plants and not auto? I'm running autoflower atm


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 14, 2011)

11L is what you need for those bad sallys. good luck with them autos


----------



## Dr.Autoflower (May 14, 2011)

kytsam said:
			
		

> I'll be useing 11 litre pot's and yes there from seed..just a question on that note is it ok just to put a seedling into a 11 litre pot or is it better to put into 6 litre then transplant after 2 3 weeks?
> 
> And we have 4 that is now germinated 2 diavolo 2 la diva


transplanting is not good with sutos and will stunt and lower your expected yeild. because it is bad to interupt their violent short veg cycle. How much you will yield is determined a lot by how big you can get your plants during the speedy veg cycle


----------



## bho_expertz (May 14, 2011)

reg yes. But the seedlings pots are better to put germinated seeds.


----------



## kytsam (May 14, 2011)

Thanks guys for both comment's, see i did get worryed last time with the autos because i figured that when i plant them into the 11 litre pots and feed them does the water not goto the bottom and they miss out on feed due to pot being big , but obiously that aint the case  ty


Did always think that replanting them stressed them out and didnt want to have to do that to an auto twice in it's 9 week life cycle


----------



## kytsam (May 16, 2011)

ok guy's and girl's we have currently 2 diavolo and 2 la diva germinated, the other diavolo has cracked but hasnt poped its head up yet the afghan kush is a no go it is sitting the same way when i put it into germ so i'll have hopefully 3 diavolo and 2 la diva will post photo update later going to setup the new tent and pot the babys


----------



## kytsam (May 18, 2011)

Hey all as promised some pics that might not mean or seem like much but all i can say is....

Let the fun begin :hubba:


----------



## kytsam (May 26, 2011)

Another pic update guy's enjoy  1 of my plants the one in the middle isnt doing to good it has its first set of leaves like wrapped around like it would sit in the seed and wont grow out anything its just asif it had poped and stayed like that and hasnt let its first set of leaves split and continue with the growing ?? any1 no if they get what i mean  apart from that all good:hubba: 

It's been about 8 day's since germination


----------



## kytsam (May 31, 2011)

Thought id share these pics with u guys & girl's they where took yesterday think i'll just update from when they start to flower give people time to tune in  :ignore:

O yes forgot to also mention put another 2 fruit automatic an 2 la diva in for germination yesterday so show a pic when they sprout


----------



## kytsam (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey guy's & girl's.... just a small update the 2 la diva have started to flower already at 16 days old  1 diavolo i took out looked completely burnt out thy temps have rised alot and the fan supply comeing in is terrible and isnt enough so getting bigger fan to fix that put a bowl of water in to try and keep humidity down.... will post few photos in next few days when they get bigger, i was actully shocked to see that they have started to flower when there only around 8 inches tall lmao but hey ya never no


----------



## kytsam (Jun 5, 2011)

The babie's to date camera sucks so u cant even make out the pistols


----------



## nova564t (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey kytsam, you should probably EDIT your post, the language is a little harsh.:shocked:


----------



## kytsam (Jun 5, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> Hey kytsam, you should probably EDIT your post, the language is a little harsh.:shocked:


 
True Nova, I apologise if i have offended you or anyone else by some of my language but i type as i think lol and when im stoned i might go a little over the top without thinking right lol once again my bad


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Kytsam. I'm gonna be paying close attention to your grow for a number of reasons.
I'm going to grow Il Diavolo myself in the next week or 2 and i'm also interested in the la diva. Also I'm from NI aswell so it's just interesting to see someone from my own country growing, get some tips.
But yeah, I was thinking of a grow along the same specs as yours and I was wondering where you got your supplies, nutes, soil etc? Good Luck!


----------



## kytsam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank's M8 at least someone's tuneing in i hav'nt updated in wee while due to not much attention but i'll do photo update this weekend i had some problems with the temps and 1 of the first set of 5 died it got toasted so left me 4 but i germinated another 2 fruit automatic & 2 la diva so i got 8 growing now the diavolo & la diva are going well gd few bud site's on them and there 28 day's old today! Excited about it because they showed sex and started budding from 16 days old! i mostly goto the local grow shop or order online, online is diffently cheaper than most of the shop's good luck for your grow ill tune in once you start it. And the smell of green in the tent is nice


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 14, 2011)

Ah shame about the toasted plant, RIP. But happy days about the others they sound great, good job. These auto's always surprise me with the speed of their growth, I can't wait. 
Thanks for the advice aswell, I was gonna just order online but I'm still gonna take a wee dander round to B&Q and Homebase and the smaller grow shops dotted about, see what they got haha. 
Sweet sweet smell O' green indeed


----------



## kytsam (Jun 14, 2011)

If your going to homebase try john innes #2 soil its a lightmix soil so ull need to get perlite to thats what im useing for these babies & 11 litre pots  gd luck anyway m8


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 14, 2011)

Ahh, thanks for the info and good wishes very helpful! I'm not sure if i'll do a journal for this grow because it's my very first grow ever, but i am tempted by the idea so we shall see.
I'll keep an eye on your thread, I wana see how them Il Diavolo's turn out 
Oh also quick question, how did you solve your temp problem? Seeing that one of your plants were fried i think i needa look into some ventilation fans...... all these £££'s are stacking up haha.


----------



## kytsam (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey Ganja, To bring the temp's down i put a bigger fan in the tent there just was'nt enough air with a basic desk fan so had get 1 with 3 wind option on it and left the zip open in the tent its because summer is comeing and with a 600 in thaT tent its real warm i shoulda went with a 400 for this 1 but it will do dont have the ££ or i would buy a extractor fan and 6 inch cool tube and that would of did the job i think try do alot of researching man before doing it but once you do there will be no going back lol brilliant hobby  this site and the people on it will do there best to guide you and if you had any ?'s or Problem's some of the more experienced members would help you out in any way they can


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 14, 2011)

Schweet thanks man, been researching on and off for about a month so I think im ready. I'm goin for a 400w HPS myself, should do the trick and keep the temp lower. I was also thinkin about an extractor fan and a cooling tube but im in the same boat just dont have the moneys :L 
Cheers for the info and yeah it must be a great hobby, can't wait. 
Time for some sleep, flip it's pretty damn late. Peace


----------



## kytsam (Jun 21, 2011)

Hey *Everyone*, got a nice update today, the first set of plants you see at the front are 2 diavolo and the 2 la diva which are the middle far left and the middle, some difference between grouth... i have had some problem's with temp's and not getting there in time to feed the babys and they starved for day or so but all in hand i got that sorted now anyway's, them  4 plant's are today 35 day's old the back lot i got mixed up and cant tell which is which because i forgot to remember what was what lol "Stoned", but they are 2 fruit automatic and 2 la diva all growing alot better and stronger looking since they are only 16 day's old they never experienced the hot temp's so think i might loose yeild from that but see what happen's all in all i am a happy man with some gd weed comeing his way from these girl's and cant wait to taste the la diva 

Hope use like the pic's will do another photo update in a week or so hopefully with more bud porn :hubba: 
Laterz


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice buds on that babe, seems a bit of "sawblade" going on with the leaves?? They all look good, my friend, well done!


----------



## kytsam (Jun 21, 2011)

thanks for stopping by roddy 
Is this a temp issue or maybe me not feeding them in time left them to dry...:-s


----------



## Roddy (Jun 21, 2011)

Could be both, I suppose?? I'm not sure, really, but I've seen it enough that I should know lol! Might be something in the stickies in sick plants, I'll have to brush up a bit!

Take care, my friend!


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 21, 2011)

Nice man, lookin tasty. Good job!


----------



## kytsam (Jun 21, 2011)

PieceOfGanja said:
			
		

> Nice man, lookin tasty. Good job!


 
Thanks ganja getting there it's a hot 1 but well worth the ride 



			
				Roddy said:
			
		

> Could be both, I suppose?? I'm not sure, really, but I've seen it enough that I should know lol! Might be something in the stickies in sick plants, I'll have to brush up a bit!
> 
> Take care, my friend!


 
Going to look into controlling it a bit more better for these babie's been not giveing them enough attention, wel from here on in all my attention can be placed on them lol


----------



## kytsam (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey *All*, Just thought id share a few snap's i took today of a diavolo aww it was just over 2 days since my last shots and i can diffently see fatter bud swell baby swell


----------



## bho_expertz (Jun 24, 2011)

:aok:


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 24, 2011)

Lookin good man, how they smellin? Also smoked some homemade hash yesterday and today my mate made....... never been soooo baked in my life, was insane. good times


----------



## kytsam (Jun 24, 2011)

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> :aok:


 


			
				PieceOfGanja said:
			
		

> Lookin good man, how they smellin? Also smoked some homemade hash yesterday and today my mate made....... never been soooo baked in my life, was insane. good times


 
Thanks bho :afroweed: 

Hey ganja, they smell real nice my whole gaff stinkin up with them carbon filter has packed in no longer doing it's thing so paranoid a bit now but where my place is theres only 1 neighbour n he cool  so nt to botherd this time round but need to replace the carbon next time , but all in all the plant's are doing very well , includeing the 2 fruit automatic and the other 2 la diva that are only 3 week's old 1 off them has caught up with the oldest diavolo  lol crazy n gd time's hope u get your grow going soon peace :joint:


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 26, 2011)

Ah, its a shame that the carbon filter just aint hackin it anymore but atleast you're lucky with that 1 neighbour and all. Also good to hear the plants are goin schweet! 
And yeah I know, I needa get this grow goin soon lol. Can't pick a strain! I'm like a fat spoilt kid in a sweet shop, going from strain to strain and can't decide which to pick! And whats worse, I can't decide whether to do auto or not lol
However tho, I've got it narrowed down to Super Lemon Haze and Tangerine Dream and for the autos Il Diavolo and MI5. Well thats for now, unless sumthin else catches my eye.
Anyway, peace.


----------



## kytsam (Jun 26, 2011)

I could'nt help it, spent a few hour's today on the babie's and moved them to a bigger room in the tent, "more air circulation in this room" the other room was tiny and with the temp's outside and temp's inside a tent at 120cmx120cmx200 tent with 600 hps on 24/7 the whole room/tent the air was warm not good and i could'nt stand it that long in there so was difitently this was becoming a problem! Well anyway's well i have attached the extractor fan to the bulb "pretty much" and now useing it as another option to clear the heat from the bulb before it get's the chance to fire out the heat but it's only a 4" extractor fan so its not fantastic but it's clearing up a bit of that warm air in the tent!

Some of the plant's i'm not to sure on they are 2 of the first set "diavolo" comeing on 6 week's old this tuesday, the pack does say these plant's are "Diabolically Quick" and finish in 7 week's! Any you grower's out there see when the plant's are comeing to the end of the flowering cycle does the leaf's star to turn yellow and die ? this has started to happen with most of the lower leave's but 1 of the diavolo has yellow leave's forming from the cola? starting to think am i over feeding or under feeding or the temp's or is this perfectly normal for the "babie's" to be doing this.

Current feeding for "6 Week old plant's"
(Per 2 Litre)
6ml of Bio Bloom
4ml Big Bud
3ml Alg-A-Mic

Feeding them every 1,2 day's.

Well today of course when i was doing all this moveing with them and spending so much time i grabbed a few snap's to show more of the plant's that look like there haveing problem's... but still putting it on i must say " i think" lol!!!:headbang2:


----------



## kytsam (Jun 29, 2011)

update day 43:hubba: this is the only plant that is more ahead than other's but i checked trics today and there clear, "i think" lol not to sure on the scope and i havnt got steady hand... but i would say this baby due a flush very soon followed by 48 hours of darkness, then the chop   

Or you think i should let this go longer??


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey kytsam, don't worry about the yellowing leaves its normal for autoflowers. it happens to them near the end when the buds are getting nice and fat, I think its due to the autos fast growth and production, the plant focuses nearly purely on bud production causing the leaves to get no nutrition and go yellow. So yeah thers probs nuffin wrong with ur nutes mate.
Also be patient! Make sure the plant is how you want it when you decide to harvest her, get the best outa that beauty. 
What amber/milk trich ratio you wantin to harvest on anyway?


----------



## kytsam (Jun 30, 2011)

PieceOfGanja said:
			
		

> What amber/milk trich ratio you wantin to harvest on anyway?


 
Alrite m8, i was going to go for  50/50 but think i want 75% amber 25%cloudy


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, thats gonna be some seriously potent, knocked on your *** bud. Personally i wouldnt let the amber go so high, mainly cause i dont really want a knockout couchlock stone but also you should keep in mind that autos are all indica hybrids and are naturally high in CBD even without high levels of amber trichs. Just be careful about overkill! 
Good job on the grow, them babies are looking great.
Peace


----------



## kytsam (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey Ganja, yea was thinking that... i dnt mind couchlock at all i really want my smoke to leave me in a mess i smoke everyday and to get that 1 smoke to keep me off my feet at night would be great, but also on the other hand ive kids to attend to dureing the day so too strong would be bad for me haveing 1 in the daytime and i end up wreaked and not wanting to move would'nt be good so what is your opinion on how amber i should let them go and other guy's for the best stone... this new to me about checking crystals for harvest lol normally i just wait till the pistals turned amber lollll but i'm doing it right this time and finally got to use to microscope stoneybud found for me didnt get to use on last crop due to unlucky circumstance's b ut this time i had look yesterday lol i thought i had a squint when i stopped lookin **** makes ya feel dizzy haha anyway's thanks for comments ganja take everything that's ever said on board   tc speak sn.


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jun 30, 2011)

Well I'm not an expert but I would say you should go for a 25% amber ratio and I'm sure you would find it plenty strong to put you to bed with a good strong couchlock stone and also, I think if you really needed too you could still function and get things done, with a struggle perhaps lol.
No problem about the comments, just tryin to help. I'm sure you have some info that will help me along with my grow once i get it going. Which should be in about 2 weeks if all goes well.
Keep up the good work.
Peace, Ganja.


----------



## kytsam (Jun 30, 2011)

Yeah difitently man and i will help as much as possible in return when ya get ur 1 going..well i will post picture's proberly this sunday give it couple days before show anymore picture's to see if anymore difference on this gal :hubba:


----------



## my my (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey Sam, 
Seems I'm late to the party like normal.  lol.
I saw where you said Trich's were clear.
IMO let those babies go to about 30% amber!  
Don't believe the breeders  time frame.  You will get better results if you just plan from the start **Generally** to run the plants at least 7-14 days longer then the breeder sugests... IMO. But i also like more of a couch lock type high.
I have a higher tolerance... 
Regardless it will be nice to see at what point (color) you harvest,a nd your Smoke report!
Keep them Pretty.


----------



## kytsam (Jul 4, 2011)

Hey mymy , good to see ya arrived just as ive took 1 down yes a diavolo has been chopped i was in need of weed and it was looking ready wet weight was 84 g's so nt gna be big yeild lol the cola weighed 42 g's all good tho 7 more babies all growing nicely has to get some pics in next few days camera broke i dropped it mmm nt gd lol "was high", all the best untill next time! tc


----------



## kytsam (Jul 10, 2011)

Ok guy's the first plant weighed 19.4 g's dry, not a great yeild but overall very skunk / spice sort of taste and give's u a nice body buzz with some couchlock lol hence the reason were slacking on photo update's but that plant only had 4 node's and main cola,all my other 7 have 6,7,8 node's so im guessing they might yeild an oz, well soon no because 1 has been flushed and cut and is now drying so will get pictures of that and the other 6 thats still growing by weekend comeing


----------



## my my (Jul 10, 2011)

Sounds like Great Smoke to me!
Job well done. kick back enjoy the buzz. and Post pics later! lol.


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Jul 11, 2011)

Well now you got some good homegrown bud to keep you right, good job!
Enjoy it and bring us some shots of dem babies!


----------



## kytsam (Jul 20, 2011)

Hey guy's and girls sorry about the late delay but i broke my camera while was high and then i been real busy over the july period.. but got a few snap's today of the la diva and the fruit automatic the middle picture is off 1 fruit automatic that for some reason has went threw a bigger veg cycle before it triggerd flowering, it also has a couple of cola top's the last la diva i pulled had 6 dominate cola's but enough off that because i could'nt update to show them also dropped another diavolo in there today just germinated but will post another update and more pics when i can bye 

eDIT: thanks MyMy & ganja for the post's very much appreciated


----------



## kytsam (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey people just a update for those that still are tuning in to this thread, the pictures u will see is 2 la diva and 1 fruit automatic which are getting flushed and have been for over 3 day's, i will be giveing them a week flush, and i am really happy with the way these have turned out considering they hav'nt been very well treated from start, but they have gave me enough to say wow niceee lol but anyway guy's & girl's, i will be updateing again when i trim these babys and hang them up to dry, and there's another new baby to the room she's only 6 day's old so be gentle lol enjoy :afroweed:


----------



## kytsam (Jul 29, 2011)

Hey guy's just drop a message let u all no the 2 la diva and fruit automatic got cut today! yeilding "Wet weight" which i hate to call on wet weight but i will do a dry 1 to it was 504.8 g's from 3 plant's! which honestly im amazed!


----------



## kytsam (Aug 3, 2011)

Hey people just a quick update dry bud.... 7.5 oz :hubba: 

La diva was the big yeild, holdinh so many dominate cola's i ended up with nice fat bud, even those lower node's filled out very nice, still have the fruit automatic left growing flushing it in a couple of day's, also the 2 new babie's are in there did have 3 but 1 didnt make it.. comeing along nicely 1 is on it's 4 set of node's and it's 2 week's old apart from that... the stone you get off la diva is very very heavy i cant smoke it dureing the day it make's me feel like a junkie lol i sit there looking very silly and when i talk it sound's like i have a speech problem couch lock + munchie's effect.. it's fantastic yeild and smoke has made me put in an order for more seed's..


----------



## PieceOfGanja (Aug 20, 2011)

Good job! Good stuff, real nice yield bet your happy ;] 
Keep up the good work hope those new babies come on well!
Peace


----------

